# Declined offer - did I do the right thing?



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

So I got an offer from a bank in Dubai for 30k all in. The job seems good and exactly the kind of thing I am doing here for a bank in the UK. I earn a good salary in London but this offer does beat it quite significantly. The only problem is that my wife earns quite well here too and if I took the offer, she would have to quit and look for a job. We are also in the family planning phase so it may make sense for her not to work for a couple of years. The offer is actually lower than what we both earn here combined in the UK. I know rents are expensive there and did my calculations and asked for 36k, but they could only go to 32k. 

They weren't budging so I declined the offer. It's been my dream to go to Dubai for 10 years, and it was there on a plate and I had to decline. 

I thought the company was low balling me anyway - I've over 12 years work experience and in a good position in the UK. I thought banks would pay a bit more in UaE too. Also, they only offered 22 days holiday, which would have been fine if I didn't want to come back frequently to visit family and friends often. 

My search will continue and one way or another I will be in Dubai in 2015. 

I hope someone can assure me that I did the right thing? Are 35k salaries in banks unheard of for someone with my experience?


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

We can't tell you whether you were being over payed or under payed without letting us know what position you are talking about.

I know banks usually pay really well and more than other businesses if you have a nice position.

Generally speaking, a salary of about 30,000 AED a month is appropriate for middle management employees.

I would say anything above 40,000 AED is more appropriate for upper management.

This is assuming the company you are working for is respectable. Some companies pay less than half that amount.

Here's how I would look at it. If you were going to spend the difference of what you make in the UK and the UAE on UAE's high rent, you're better off staying in the UK.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw your original post in the salary thread.

You were right to turn down the offer.

30K all in from what you currently make is a big step down, even if it's tax free. 30K is not impressive in Dubai. If you wanted to maintain your London lifestyle on 30K you would spend every penny and return to the UK with nothing. 

If you wanted to move here with the idea of your wife taking a few years off while you started a family, I would not touch any offer under 40K as you need to compensate for your wife's lost income and be able to pay for the high cost of housing and still save substantially. 

Just because this offer didn't work out, that doesn't mean you can't keep looking. It might take a few more years but it's much better to come out here on the right package than to be too desperate and accept an insufficient package. 



Batsman81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I got an offer from a bank in Dubai for 30k all in. The job seems good and exactly the kind of thing I am doing here for a bank in the UK. I earn a good salary in London but this offer does beat it quite significantly. The only problem is that my wife earns quite well here too and if I took the offer, she would have to quit and look for a job. We are also in the family planning phase so it may make sense for her not to work for a couple of years. The offer is actually lower than what we both earn here combined in the UK. I know rents are expensive there and did my calculations and asked for 36k, but they could only go to 32k.
> 
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> 30K is not impressive in Dubai.


Absolutely - I have new graduates who get almost that much.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

To the OP, the trade off seems to be starting a family or coming here and you both earning. Remember that you'll be in probation period for 3-6 months (which means you can be let go anytime) and the medical costs of having a child here is expensive, especially if it's premature or other complications. 

Furthermore, there are a number of stresses involved with your first year in Dubai without throwing a newborn into the mix. 

Only in Dubai will you hear that 30k per month (65k UKP take home) isn't a good salary, but given your situation and the support network you'll have in the UK, it sounds like you did the right thing.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

*Range*

To the great experts here who are well informed to comment on the $/month.
Would you be in a position to enlighten us,the typical range of salaries (household income) range split as low, mid, high, very high on a per month basis. Please ignore nationalities or any such biases.
Simply stated:
Low <6000 AED/pm
Low mid...
mid
high mid...
just to understand...
Thanks


----------



## Hungry Monster (Jan 27, 2015)

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> To the great experts here who are well informed to comment on the $/month.
> Would you be in a position to enlighten us,the typical range of salaries (household income) range split as low, mid, high, very high on a per month basis. Please ignore nationalities or any such biases.
> Simply stated:
> Low <6000 AED/pm
> ...


"In UAE salaries could range from a minimum of Dh.1000 to maximum of Dh.90,000, with average salaries falling in the range Dh.13.600 to Dh.17,619." ~ guide2dubai dot com


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ignoring Nationalities is pointless 

That's a major factor as what a Near East Expat would live in, isn't the same for example as where I would live. 

And that means to get me to job X will cost more than someone from India, all other things being equal, which they never are.


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the messages so far, makes me feel much better knowing I did the right thing. 

To answer some of the questions - yes, there's a probation period of 6 months. The role in Dubai was at an assistant vice president level - and I don't know how senior that is in the dubai financial services sector. My wife's maternity package once she is pregnant is excellent (9 months full pay) so we'd be giving that up as well if we had taken the offer. 

At least I now know what I should be aiming for, closer to 40k, but just wanted to know if that is aiming too high at my level in UAE.

Obviously once my wife starts working again then we'd be fine, but I have to look at the current situation...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Hypothetically speaking, what would you do if they came back to you with a 36k offer?


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hmmm wifey and I were debating this before I gave my number. I originally said 38, but came down to 36k. 

I would take it as I liked the company and the role and fitted exactly with my current career path, which I enjoy. 36k would match what both my wife and I are earning in the UK net. So we'd move and she'd look to get back in the game after a couple of years...


----------



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Ignoring Nationalities is pointless
> 
> That's a major factor as what a Near East Expat would live in, isn't the same for example as where I would live.
> 
> And that means to get me to job X will cost more than someone from India, all other things being equal, which they never are.


So, 2Wheelsgood, if I were to tweak the question to talk about "western" nationalities (US/CAN/UK/Aus/Japan /Europe(Advanced nations))... 
What kind of household income is considered as low, mid and high,... for example
Low <50K AED/month
Mid -51 to 65
High 70+?
Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> So, 2Wheelsgood, if I were to tweak the question to talk about "western" nationalities (US/CAN/UK/Aus/Japan /Europe(Advanced nations))...
> What kind of household income is considered as low, mid and high,... for example
> Low <50K AED/month
> Mid -51 to 65
> ...


Sorry I didn't make my point very well.

For a merchant banker, 70k is low. For an engineer its high. For a ditch digger its astronomical.

Your question is too simplistic. Its like asking 'how tall is big ?' 

State what job you are looking for while visiting the Stickies forum on jobs to get advice, but companies spend a lot of money doing salary surveys and you won't get one here.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Absolutely - I have new graduates who get almost that much.


I wish I moved in your circles, I'm nowhere near that!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Probably because you're not good enough 

More likely in the wrong market sector - I should clarify people are classified as graduates until they get Chartered status, so we have some rather old graduates !


----------



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

You should stay in the UK. The glitter and glamour of Dubai gets old very soon.


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Junaer said:


> You should stay in the UK. The glitter and glamour of Dubai gets old very soon.


This is true, however the rain, cold and ritual political mishandling in the UK is not for everyone either.

Horses for courses.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Probably because you're not good enough
> 
> More likely in the wrong market sector - I should clarify people are classified as graduates until they get Chartered status, so we have some rather old graduates !


What Sector are graduates or recent chartered (btw chartered what? surveyors? Accountants?) on nearly 30k! ? assuming they are not UAE nationals?

I'm coming after you twg!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Speaking from the employer side, every headcount is based on a budget that fits to the tasks and responsibilities of the role.
And I dont think that the privat situation of an prospective employee is considered in the budget, like what are your hobbies, how many children you have, or how much your wife spends for shopping.
For me the only reason to go over the budget is, if the applicant can convince me that he/she brings more value to the company.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Kawasutra said:


> For me the only reason to go over the budget is, if the applicant can convince me that he/she brings more value to the company.
> 
> !


Why do you German's have to be so logical.

Can't you guys just do things for the heck of it.

Loosen up man !

My wife needs at least AED 200k silly money for coffees, lunches the odd trip here and there, BUT you don't hear me asking what value she brings to the table.

last time I tried that sh&t, I ended up in hospital


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mustii said:


> What Sector are graduates or recent chartered (btw chartered what? surveyors? Accountants?) on nearly 30k! ? assuming they are not UAE nationals?


Surveyors ? Accountants ? [spits]

Engineers, Architects, Programme Directors more like. people who actual deliver stuff which you can look at get in and use.

UAE Nationals - no, don't think so.  They only work in local firms ...... for reasons I will not go into so as not to be rude to our hosts here.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Surveyors ? Accountants ? [spits]
> 
> Engineers, Architects, Programme Directors more like. people who actual deliver stuff which you can look at get in and use.


I have never met an Accountant who spits.

Anyway Accountants create shareholder value.

Why only last year I changed some numbers and turned the company's figures from a million dollar loss to 300 million profit.

Everyone got a huge bonus.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Why only last year I changed some numbers and turned the company's figures from a million dollar loss to 300 million profit.


Deliberately, or was it simply your maths skills?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Why only last year I changed some numbers and turned the company's figures from a million dollar loss to 300 million profit.


This would be comical if it wasn't actually true.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
What do accountants use for contraception?





Their personality!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

One job, so many jokes  

I wouldn't call accountancy a profession as its an insult to professional everywhere and even the oldest profession would get upset if compared with accountants.

Accountant - someone who knows the cost of everything and the value of nothing.

Accountants - living breathing proof that personality transplant donors can make it in life.

They aren't called bean counters for nothing - they cannot create anything but just count what others create.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> One job, so many jokes
> 
> I wouldn't call accountancy a profession as its an insult to professional everywhere and even the oldest profession would get upset if compared with accountants.
> 
> ...


Harsh!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Harsh!!


But true.


----------

